# Describing Anthro Anatomy



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm wondering about a few terms I see thrown around furry fiction.

Should I say "hands" or "paws" when referring to characters' forelimbs? Because they have typical humanoid hands, but with paw-like features, like pads and claws. Most of the published furry books say "paws," and I'm inclined to go with that. What about animals who don't naturally have paws, like hooved animals?

Also, does muzzle refer to the entire snout area, or can it also refer to the mouth? Like can you say "He opened his muzzle to take a bite," or would it be better to say mouth?


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 2, 2015)

If they look more like hands, I'd think it'd be okay to use paws and hands interchangeably. If there isn't anything that resembles a hand, then I'd steer clear of using hand and stick to paw or hoof. If the appendage looks more like a hand, I'd use hand as the first time it comes into the writing and then start changing it up between paw and hand for some verity.

"He opened his muzzle to take a bite" sounds super weird to me, since muzzle refers to the whole face/nose area. I'd use mouth if you're describing something limited to a mouth only function because the nose doesn't do much when you eat.

Do whatever feels comfortable to you when you write, but there's my two cents.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Jul 2, 2015)

When it comes to describing an anthro's "mouth," use the word "maw," *NOT* "muzzle."

As far as describing an anthro's forelimbs, that's totally up to you. It's how you envision your character's anatomy.

I always chuckle when anthro writers describe horse characters picking up things with their hooves. My mind goes into an infinite loop, trying to figure out how that works.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 2, 2015)

It's whatever you want to call it. Use the human or animal terms, because furries after all are a bit of both. 

But if you want to be completely accurate it is an animal. But really, I cannot make up my mind. Just use anything as long as it gets to the point.


----------

